# slide bar color



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

Dear all,

Can you tell how I might be able to change the arrow slide bar, (by default it is blue assuming the theme in xp is blue) I would like to change into brown or some other color

I use Frontpage 2003

Thank you very muchray:


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

This only will work in Microsoft Internet Explorer.

*Add this between <head> and </head>:*

```
<style type="text/css">
body {
scrollbar-face-color: #HEX;
scrollbar-shadow-color: #HEX;
scrollbar-highlight-color: #HEX;
scrollbar-3dlight-color:#HEX;
scrollbar-darkshadow-color: #HEX;
scrollbar-track-color: #HEX;
scrollbar-arrow-color: #HEX;
}
</style>
```
*Replace all #HEX's with the color code you would like to use.*

*Here is a nice code gallery if you don't know what hex numbers to use:* http://www.webmonkey.com/webmonkey/reference/color_codes/

*Here is a guide describing where to put which colors:*








(Picture from webdevelopersnotes.com)


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

S'been a while, but does anyone remember of hearing any accessibility issues with changing these settings?


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

v-six said:


> S'been a while, but does anyone remember of hearing any accessibility issues with changing these settings?


Not that I know of...


----------

